# Is this marble crayfish ?!



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

I doubt it...

any comment ?!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup it is


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that is a Marbled cray....better know as a Markmoreb. It will grow to about 3 maybe more inches, same as the electric blue one you have. IF it stays small (about 1 inch +) then it is a Shufeldt.

Keep in mind these Markmorebs are self impregnating and you might soon have a berried lady carrying huge amount of eggs (if you have a female, not sure if they change sex or not) Better get more tanks set up as you will need to separate mamma from the blue boy in the background, or he'll eat her!

Nice color though!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Not so Fast!!!!

The only way to know for sure is to wait for the crayfish to have eggs without a mate. There are many North American crays that have the exact same marbled pattern in some locations. Including Procambarus alleni which is the other type of cray you have in the tank.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*which type of cray is this*

which type of cray is this:


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

your going to need closer pics than that preferably from the top. The only way to be 100% sure is to look at a form 1 males gonopods.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

ns2h said:


> I doubt it...
> 
> any comment ?!


If it is, and if it does have babies drop me a line. I have been looking for some for quite a while now with no luck.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

novice said:


> which type of cray is this:


those look like dwarf orange crayfish to me, i am using the moss as reference


----------

